# New Squirrel Dog



## Melvin4730 (Jul 25, 2009)

8 Week Old Sport/Cauley Bred Pup

Mack's Little Rascal


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 25, 2009)

Good looking pup....I have a Sport/Cauley Bred dog..He likes to tree coons and possums better than squirrel but thats my fault cause I have not messed with him on squirrel much at all..


----------



## silverfox (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a friend that has a litter of mountain curs that will be for sale,they sure are good looking pups,they will be 4mos.the end of this  month,they are squirrell crazy he is on vacation this week and Ihave them in my training pen till he gets back,i am getting two fof myself if you anyone that might be  intrested


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 27, 2009)

Great looking critter getter, Mack wishin you the best of luck with him. Hey, Ga.Dawg is Brownie still eating bear, coyotes  and Fed X truck driver? He get it from Lady his  mama.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2009)

silverfox said:


> I have a friend that has a litter of mountain curs that will be for sale,they sure are good looking pups,they will be 4mos.the end of this  month,they are squirrell crazy he is on vacation this week and Ihave them in my training pen till he gets back,i am getting two fof myself if you anyone that might be  intrested



Any possibility of a trade for a Mossberg 835 12 ga.pump?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 28, 2009)

Got 2 pups bred like that did you get him from scrubby rogers


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2009)

wood-reader said:


> Great looking critter getter, Mack wishin you the best of luck with him. Hey, Ga.Dawg is Brownie still eating bear, coyotes  and Fed X truck driver? He get it from Lady his  mama.


I've saw him chase coyotes and bite em in the rear,I've seen him chase the fed x women back to her truck If a bear comes around.I'm sure he'll be after it.. I like a gritty dog


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.youngstreeingfeist.com/

I drove to TN and picked him up from Chase Young.


----------



## michaelknox (Aug 2, 2009)

give me a call about the Mt. Cur pups  706-564-8650


----------



## Nga. (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking pup. Keep him in the woods and he'll be fine.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 30, 2009)

New Photograph


----------



## Jarred (Sep 2, 2009)

Good looking dog.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 3, 2009)

nice looking pup .


----------

